# weather update



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

I just thought I would post the forecast as of today for grant co (my neck of the woods). Today High 79 low 55, Mon High 73 low 59, Tue High 70 low 57, Wed High 81 low 68, Thu High 84 low 46. With those temps I think it is safe to say grant county will be getting some shrooms (big enough to eat) in the next week for sure!  so happy just waiting for my custom shroomer walking stick to come in the mail.


----------



## cheffingway (Apr 5, 2013)

Where did you see this weather forecast? I'm in Del. Co, and we look to be about 10 degrees lower than that on average?


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

I used the weather channel and I just checked it again they changed almost every day since I posted by about 6 - 8 degrees lower. I guess they don't know what to expect eh? regardless should be a good start next week  hope you have a great season cheffingway!


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Fishinshrooms, I'm from Marion but live in Fishers now. If ur ever down this way, I got a great property to fish and shroom at!


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice! deff let you know if I am that way. You ever been out to the bloomington forest I really want to head out there sometime.


----------



## steph_n_darrin (Apr 4, 2013)

I am also in Marion and this will be my first season hunting in this area. With this recent turn in the weather when do you think we will be able find some morels.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

well I'm expecting in a few weeks when there has been some more sunshine. Honestly though as others have said it is better to be early than late so I have been going out a lot every other day or so.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

My presumption is that they won't come out until there has been some more warm days maybe in the 70 or high 60. supposedly howerver they are suppose to be able to thrive in temps of 40-60


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

This week may just be the week up into the 60 almost every day after a few t-storms in the middle of the week.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm also from Marion / Sweetser area, I usually start looking around the 21st of April. I think we need a little warm spell after all this rain and up and down temps. Some mid 60's and 70's coming in a few days, maybe they will pop then.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

A really useful tool that every shroomer should have is a standard thermometer. Just push it in the ground in ur favorite spots and if the soil is 50°or higher, game on!


----------

